
C4: An opensource creative coding framework for iOS - buza
http://c4ios.com
======
postfl
Hey all, I'm the creator of C4. Last week we released a new version of C4
(it's entirely Swift).

Questions / comments / feedback of any kind would be great, and will only help
us make the project stronger.

~~~
bencollier49
Are you planning on selling this in the UK? I think you're violating a
trademark owned by Channel 4.

[https://www.ipo.gov.uk/tmcase/Results/4/EU009749805](https://www.ipo.gov.uk/tmcase/Results/4/EU009749805)

~~~
postfl
C4 is a community-driven open-source project, that has been made through the
work of volunteers. We aren't selling the core api in any market. It also has
an MIT license so it is free to use for anyone, including in commercial works.

~~~
bencollier49
The law will catch anyone who tries to sell services related to the registered
trademark.

------
huhtenberg
> Faster and better.

Got the the site - got a frozen page with the above tagline against gray
background for few seconds, then a very choppy video started to play. Couldn't
make it past the second pageful, because the page had a massive lag scrolling
and it was ultimately unusable.

Perhaps have a lighter version with just the content and no bells or whistles?

~~~
ASalazarMX
This put me off too, although only Firefox has responsiveness issues.

------
brianzelip
The fade between the 3 background vids in the jumbotron of that landing page
works really well in Chrome. I've not seen it done like that before, nice
work.

~~~
ASalazarMX
And awfully in Firefox, full UI lag.

I know Firefox's implementation makes this its fault, but come on, it doesn't
hurt to test the home page in it.

~~~
postfl
Thanks for the heads up. Will get on fixing that.

------
personjerry
How can they be copyright 2016 when it's not 2016 yet?

~~~
postfl
Typo. Fixed.

------
HaloZero
I'm not sure I get the joke involving:

let bananaName = “Jimmy”.banana

~~~
danappelxx
It's from the official swift tutorial when they talk about extensions.

------
mikebelanger
Looks pretty neat. I'm not interested in iOS per say, but I have a Macbook,
iMac and I'm looking at making animation, interactive stuff on those devices.

After looking at your c4's different github repos, it appears you've started
some c4 stuff for OS X as well. I'd be interested in this framework if some
resources went into the OS X side as well.

~~~
postfl
Good digging. We started working on the OSX branch recently. We have a slack
channel you can join to ask questions / keep in touch about our progress on
that branch.

Everyone is welcome to join:
[https://join-c4.herokuapp.com](https://join-c4.herokuapp.com)

~~~
mikebelanger
Cool! I'll definitely jump on the channel if I have any questions.

------
rdancer
Main copy font should be darker/heavier. I bet Museo Sans of that weight and
copy is readable on a Macbook Pro. On this notebook its readability leaves
something to be desired.

